# Forenbersicht > Crosstalk >  >  wattcup 2006

## Unregistriert

moin,moin

wattcup:  wir wrden gerne eure meinung dazu hren.

das wattcup team

----------


## Jan2

Gibt es schon eine Website zum Contest?
Ist das mit der Ebbe ein Problem?
Gre an die Schlickrutscher!
Jan

----------


## Unregistriert

Website ist in arbeit
der termin ist so gesetzt das flut ist und hoffentlich viel wind!!

das wattcup team

----------


## Unregistriert

finde ich eine sehr gute Idee!
ich komm von Amrum und werde mir das bestimmt angucken.
man knnte es vielleicht noch erweitern z.B das man so eine Kette macht.Erst Dagebll dann Fhr und danach Amrum und zum Schluss gibt es ein groe Party mit Siegerehrung.
Es gibt viele die gut surfen knnen auf den Inseln.

Und ein guter Zeitpunkt wre in den Sommer- oder Herbstferien

So,mal ein Komentar von mir!!! bin gespannt

D.S

----------


## Unregistriert

wenn die party so genial wird wie die beim alljhrlich ende juli statt findenden herrenkoog triathlon (www.herrenkoog-triathlon.de) komme ich gerne vorbei. nordfriesland rockt!

gru markus

----------


## Unregistriert

Find das ne sehr gute idee. hab oft schon beim warten auf die fhre nach fhr berlegt, da mal mein brett zu wassern.. werd wohl selber leider dann nicht die mglichkeit haben vorbei zuschauen, wnsche euch aber von hier, wo noch der nubbel kohlt, schonmal ganz viel spa und erfolg.

gru
chris/kln

----------


## Catie

find ich ganz grossartig!   :Happy:  
endlich mal ein event an der nordsee, der nicht auf sylt stattfindet!

----------


## Unregistriert

Und wenn der Wind nicht zum gleiten reicht macht ihr einen Windskate-Loop Contest von der Mole ins Wasser (mit Rampe)...

----------


## Danger

> Und wenn der Wind nicht zum gleiten reicht macht ihr einen Windskate-Loop Contest von der Mole ins Wasser (mit Rampe)...



...genau! das ginge zur Not ja auch in Hafenbecken wenn der Hans sich grade zurck gezogen haben sollte ;-)

----------


## Unregistriert

Das ist ja wohl der oberhammer!!! Mal ein fetter Contest auf der Nordsee der nich an den snob-spots stattfindet!!! Also meine stimme habt ihr, und wenn der Termin steht werde ich schn deluxe werbung machen, das ruled ja mal richtich!!! Ik bin op jeden dorfr ;-) So denn, und seht zu das es klappt!!! schne Gre aus NF  jihaaa

----------

